

Ask HN: Things to ask a potential Cofounder - TamDenholm

I'm just looking for suggestions from people of the kind of things to ask when you're thinking of teaming up with a potential co-founder. I think it could be helpful for HN to share this knowledge, so suggestions please.
======
TamDenholm
Jacquesm in IRC suggested that you always specify what each co-founders
minimum time commitment would be.

------
peacemaker
What skills do they offer?

Have they previous experience with startups?

Who do they know who can help your startup?

What is their actual goal with the business? (i.e. quick sale vs long term
growth)

What is their work ethic? (and does it match yours?)

What personal projects are they working on?

Just a few ideas, I'm sure there's loads more you'll need to know before
teaming up.

